

Andromeda and the Milky Way: A Merger of Galactic Proportions - ColdHawaiian
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/28/science/space/andromeda-and-the-milky-way-a-merger-of-galactic-proportions.html

======
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.nytimes.com/video/science/100000002906469/collidi...](http://www.nytimes.com/video/science/100000002906469/colliding-
galaxies.html), which points to this. In general HN prefers text to video.

~~~
ColdHawaiian
I see, thank you. I'm sorry that I forgot to put "[video]" in the original
title too, but of course that doesn't matter anymore.

------
privong
FWIW, this result came out in 2012[0,1]. This NYT piece seems like it's just
trying to use the non-event of the Swift/BAT detection[2] in M31 with with
some other random M31 information to make a story. Unfortunately, there's not
any new information in this NYT piece.

[0] (Nature summary of results) [http://www.nature.com/news/andromeda-on-
collision-course-wit...](http://www.nature.com/news/andromeda-on-collision-
course-with-the-milky-way-1.10765)

[1] (preprint of results)
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1205.6865](http://arxiv.org/abs/1205.6865)

[2]
[http://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=5211327&cid=4710...](http://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=5211327&cid=47107299)

